# Tell Me About James Johnson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been hearing his name pop up a lot lately. I haven't watched many Grizzlies game so I can't comment on him, but I hear he's coming into his own as a defensive player. Tell me more about him. Where'd he come from? What is he good at? Bad at? 
@GNG @thaKEAF @RollWithEm


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Poor man's Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Shoots about 60% of his attempts from inside 5 feet of the basket. Solid man defender. Decent help defender.

Basically, he's your quintessential Grizzly wing player.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't have a full list in front of me, but I'd wager he's the best D-League call-up of the season.

He's bounced around since he was drafted in the first round of the 2009 Draft and eventually bounced out of the league.

He's super active and a physical defender, which fits the culture. He's closed out and blocked _several_ three-point jump shots this season - maybe a half dozen - which impresses me given he's only been here for three weeks. 

Runs the court, pushes the ball up-court when he rebounds.

Finishes above and around the rim. Probably the Grizzlies' most explosive player at the moment, which may say more about our roster than it does about Johnson.

Shot threes well until lately.

Good all-around player. The ball moves better when he's on the court, and everyone seems to just get better.

He may try to do too much on offense at times and can get into foul trouble, but he's been great for the Grizz.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Read this about him earlier today:



> How infinite are the possible futures that collectively play basketball under the pen-name James Johnson? Only 3 other players in NBA history have ended 4.7% of possessions with a blocked shot and 3.3% of possessions with a steal through 11 games in a season. James Johnson is either The Dream, or some dude named Scott Meents. That just about sums it up.


That's impressive.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GNG said:


> He may try to do too much on offense at times and can get into foul trouble, but he's been great for the Grizz.


This is exactly why he was bounced out of Toronto. 

Your assessment is money though, almost exactly what I would have wrote about his time with my team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Interview for the Grizzlies' flagship radio station today:

http://media.espn929.com/a/85917965...s-johnson-on-the-chris-vernon-show-1-9-14.htm


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

James Jones to sign with Raptors:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...johnson-agree-to-two-year-deal-131603442.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I've heard it claimed that Johnson could touch the rim with his foot, there's a story that claimed he once did it in practice with the Raptors, dislodging balls that are stuck in the net with a spinning back kick. Dude is real freak athlete, but he's not a highly skilled basketball player. He'd be Lebron if he was.


----------

